# Betty White Still Gets Horny at 88



## severine (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.showbizspy.com/article/214699/betty-white-still-gets-horny-at-88.html

She's awesome!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 7, 2010)

severine said:


> She's awesome!



Yeah, but still a mental image I'd rather not have.


----------



## dmc (Oct 7, 2010)

I just threw up in my mouth..


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah, but still a mental image I'd rather not have.


You're welcome!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah, but still a mental image I'd rather not have.





dmc said:


> I just threw up in my mouth..



Exactly


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 7, 2010)

the pics the put up were horrible.  They could have put her in a better light...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 7, 2010)

Agree with the sentiment. She's a nice lady and all, but honestly,


*TMI!!!!!!*


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 7, 2010)

Roflmbfao--Good 4 her !! ----------U all better hope like hell u GOT  "the goods" @ 88


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 7, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Roflmbfao--Good 4 her !! ----------U all better hope like hell u GOT  "the goods" @ 88



Yeah, baby!!  You go, WD!!  Good 4 her 4 sure!!  There's no fountain of youth, so you gotta play the hand you've been dealt.

This guy's 70, and I think he's still got the goods...!  ; )








And...my 66-year-old fave...


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 7, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Roflmbfao--Good 4 her !! ----------U all better hope like hell u GOT  "the goods" @ 88



I'll be happy to be alive


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 7, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> I'll be happy to be alive



 Hell man u gotta have "the goods " to BE alive !!!  --- use it or lose it


----------



## dmc (Oct 7, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hell man u gotta have "the goods " to BE alive !!!  --- use it or lose it



If I'm lucky enough to live to 85 - I'll be checking out women in their 80s....

But not until then...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> If I'm lucky enough to live to 85 - I'll be checking out women in their 80s....
> 
> But not until then...




C'mon D -- u r a damn Drum Monkey -- U'll be checkin out the talent till ur in the damn ground  - just like us axe handlers


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 7, 2010)

I think it moved... j/k.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 7, 2010)

I managed to resist opening this thread all day.

until now.  now my day is ruined.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I think it moved... j/k.  :lol:



Grassi digs the gilfs

:lol:


----------



## dmc (Oct 7, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> C'mon D -- u r a damn Drum Monkey -- U'll be checkin out the talent till ur in the damn ground  - just like us axe handlers



Of course... 
I see all from behind the drums..

I was out of my mind checking out all the "talent" last night at the Roger Waters show at MSG...  But I still look at girls my age and younger..   Thats not to say tht there are some hot women older then me..  I give them props too..


----------



## darent (Oct 7, 2010)

severine said:


> http://www.showbizspy.com/article/214699/betty-white-still-gets-horny-at-88.html
> 
> She's awesome!



didn't know you were old enough to read ARP magazine, jamie lee is still hot and kristen bell better be at her young age


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2010)

darent said:


> didn't know you were old enough to read ARP magazine, jamie lee is still hot and kristen bell better be at her young age


 Bite your tongue! (Or your fingers, I guess....) I'm only 33. :flame:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 7, 2010)

darent said:


> didn't know you were old enough to read ARP magazine, jamie lee is still hot and kristen bell better be at her young age



If you want to borrow the most recent edition of AARP just PM powhunter.


----------



## dmc (Oct 7, 2010)

darent said:


> jamie lee is still hot



It's tough to get past her grey hair...  But she's still got a SMOKIN HOT body...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> It's tough to get past her grey hair...  But she's still got a SMOKIN HOT body...



+1 ... but when i see her doing the Activia commercials i ruins it for me.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> +1 ... but when i see her doing the Activia commercials i ruins it for me.



I think she's kinda hot in the Activia commercials...


----------



## dmc (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I think she's kinda hot in the Activia commercials...



I'd rather remember her from the stripper scene in "True Lies"


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'd rather remember her from the stripper scene in "True Lies"



Good scene!  Just imagine if she was holding a container of Activia while doing it! :lol:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> If I'm lucky enough to live to 85 - I'll be checking out women in their 80s....



THAT'S the spirit!!  It ain't easy to look good as one gets older...it's a lotta work...!  Huge props to Jamie Lee, she doesn't look like she's had a ton of work done...she is awesome.  And Betty White looks g*ddamn good for 88.


----------



## darent (Oct 7, 2010)

severine said:


> Bite your tongue! (Or your fingers, I guess....) I'm only 33. :flame:



I know you're a spring chicken, you just spotted the ARP mag at some ole farts house, great cover shot


----------



## mondeo (Oct 8, 2010)

Just as long as she doesn't drive anymore.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 8, 2010)

dmc said:


> I just threw up in my mouth..



+1 uke:


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 8, 2010)

i would so jump betty. she's got money and at 56 i'd be a boy toy.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 8, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> i would so jump betty. she's got money and at 56 i'd be a boy toy.



Some people will do ANYTHING for money! :-o


----------



## witch hobble (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread is worthless without pictures!!!:wink:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 8, 2010)

witch hobble said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures!!!:wink:


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 8, 2010)

It's been said, but after that pic of her trying to deepthroat the hot dog.....

uke:

God bless her, but still not an image I want in my brain.  Hell, *I'm* not even an image I want in my brain.  Like Ron White says (re: his $5,000 suit):  "The only person who knows what I look like naked is my wife, and she *has* to have sex with me.  And she makes me wear the suit."


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 9, 2010)

that's hot with a capital H


----------

